# 2JZ Swap in a 240SX



## Dr Tweak (Apr 25, 2005)

Couple of pics with the engine mounted...




























On the Dyno....



















I snapped a pic of the dyno computer while I was standing there... 










324whp! http://www.phoenixtuning.com/toyota/swaps/nick/dyno.jpg

One happy guy with Chrys Z on the right, the man who put it in.










And hanging out with Dr Tweak, the guy who wired it up!


----------



## SentraStyle (Apr 23, 2004)

im all for a unique build, and it is nicely executed, but WHY! i love the monster power capability in a 2JZ but cross-dressing is gross, and thats exactly what you did! you took the heart out of a nissan then kicked 'em in the nuts.  just messing around, very nice, very clean... i'll stick with my RB swap though. only way i would cross-dress my 240 is with a nice LS1, but the 2JZ swap is sick, im jealous. for now.


----------



## Dr Tweak (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm glad you like it.

One interesting note: the 2JZ swap is actually cheaper than an RB26 swap. And, dare I say, easier.

-Doc


----------



## SentraStyle (Apr 23, 2004)

hmmm, all price on the engine for the 2JZ i can find are a lot more than the RB26 price i found... but maybe its cheaper after all the parts? im near done with my RB26 build, so in about a month or so the engine gets slapped in... while i had the engine out i replaced all the gaskets (hardest part was finding them), now im looking into a single turbo not sure what size probably a T04Z, and maybe some head work.


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

Wow..i've seen alot of swaps, RB's SR's, CA's LS1's, Even a rotary (RIP to that car, never saw the semi coming), but a 2jz? thats sick. i love it! now i'm intersted in picking me up a S14 and doing a 1jz swap (thats even cheaper!!)...


----------



## tunerdude (Nov 29, 2007)

Ok, here's a question. How much money are we looking at here? Not including the car, around what does a swap like this cost?

Just curious...


----------



## trmn8r (Apr 16, 2005)

tunerdude said:


> Ok, here's a question. How much money are we looking at here? Not including the car, around what does a swap like this cost?
> 
> Just curious...


yeah, how much? i saw an s2000 online with the 2jz and they were saying around 15k. and well hooked up with some upgraded parts.


----------



## nissandrift_s14 (Jan 2, 2008)

*my 200*

The swap was well done Im about to do a 2jz in my 85 200sx but can't find many other any pointers?


----------

